# Lily Aldridge - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (71x) Update 2



## Mandalorianer (7 Nov. 2012)

Victoria's Secret Angel Lily Aldridge & Izabel Goulart prepares backstage at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show
at the Lexington Avenue Armory on November 7, 2012 in New York City



 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Toolman (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Lily Aldridge - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (6x)*

Sie war ja ewig lange von der Bildfläche verschwunden. Umso schöner was von ihr zu sehen!
:thx: für Lily und Iza :thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (7 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Lily Aldridge - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (6x)*

Bilder von Models und speziell VS Bilder sind einfach die Besten und mit Abstand immer das Highlight des Jahres  :thx: Gollum!


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2012)

*Lily Aldridge - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (12x)*

12x more



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## koftus89 (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Lily Aldridge - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (18x) Update*

auch ein super schöne. danke.


----------



## saugbaer (8 Nov. 2012)

*AW: Lily Aldridge - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (18x) Update*

super bilder


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2012)

*Lily Aldridge - at the 2012 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at the Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. - Nov. 7,2012 (18x) Update*

53x more



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Q (9 Nov. 2012)

tolles sportliches Model :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## Punisher (9 Nov. 2012)

großartige Pics


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (11 Nov. 2012)

:thx: für die fesche Lily! :thumbup:
Tobi


----------

